# bubble counter help



## Nick16 (14 Mar 2009)

hi, i have one of these, it has the red bit in the middle that moves up and down, but i dont know how to set it up? do i need to get water in it?


----------



## SKP1995 (14 Mar 2009)

Sounds like a check valve to me, not a bubble counter.


----------



## Simon D (14 Mar 2009)

Sounds like a check vavle to me too! I got bubble counter and check valve from aquaticmagic and the c/v has a red plunger that acts as a non-return valve.

Is this what it looks like?




You can see the bubble counter below the c/v


----------



## Nick16 (14 Mar 2009)

i have both of those, one is obviously the check valve, and the other must be the bubble counter. so how do i go about doing it? how do i get water in etc. i have the glass thing with the red bit in and the glass object below. (from the pic)


----------



## SKP1995 (14 Mar 2009)

Submerge the bubble counter in water (orientation in that pic above), the water will force the air out of it and it'll be full.


----------



## TLH (15 Mar 2009)

Hey Simon, that check valve should be before the bubble counter mate so that water can't get back to the regulator.

How do you find the counter though? Any good?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Mar 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> Sounds like a check vavle to me too! I got bubble counter and check valve from aquaticmagic and the c/v has a red plunger that acts as a non-return valve.
> 
> Is this what it looks like?
> 
> ...



Thats an interesting place to have your check valve. Have you thought that the water from the bubble counter could still end up in your reg or solinoid? Or do you have another check valve underneither that?


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Mar 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Simon D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That picture is taken form the advert, they should change it really


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Mar 2009)

Too right they should, explains alot.


----------

